# Can I add more piranha after a week??



## Jake79 (Feb 4, 2003)

I just signed up here... new to all of this. I have a 75 gallon tank. I just bought a 5 inch red belly about a week ago. He is the only fish in the tank. He is pretty cool but I was wondering if I could still add one more. I wanted to go with only one at first because I didn't want them chewing on one another. But one is just so boring. Is it to late to add another?? Plus what are some good tips for them not to fight and eat each others tails all the time?? I just don't want them all beat up all the time. Thanks for the replies!! You guys seem to know what you are talking about.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

If you goin to add more add 2 more. If you add just one they are just going to pick at each other. You can add 4 more if you want. You will have enough room.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah keep them in small odd numbers when at lower counts to even teh aggresion...try to get all at same size or else there could be some casualties


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

that is good advice, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I used to have one red, who had killed all his buddies. After I got a bigger tank, I bought 5 more redbellies (this was in june last year, all of them were about 2-3" smaller than the one I already had). All are still alive.
So, it is possible, but you'll need a bit of good luck, a good setup (enough hiding places etc.), and a large enough tank. In your case, you could add 3 or 4 more, I guess.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would get the RBP at at least 3 inches and make sure you rearrange the tank before ytou put them all back in. I also think that since its only been a week its not so bad. Does anyone know the normal time for a rbp to establish his territory?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

thats a good question I would like to know as well.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

ive got none but iknow the behave here
all fish will establish terratories in approx a week (mabe more)
most fish dont show this because they may be to small to defend it!!!
but for ps its more new comers of the group that offends them
but for this they will be fine like xenon said hope this has helped
+firestorm+


----------



## Jake79 (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks for the great advice guys... I think I will probably add one or two more and get some more plants for them to hide and do there thing in.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Does anyone know the normal time for a rbp to establish his territory?


I don't know the answer, but my reds are starting to claim little area's in the tank for the first time now, and they've been in there for more than 6 months. And it's still no real territorial behaviour, because they don't guard it very passionately, and only occasionally chase off intruders. They range between 4 and 7" in size, so some of them would be 'ready' to establish a territory, I guess.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

i had this same problem too i bought one piranha and it started getting big, fast... and then my uncle told me to get more so i had bought two more and let him take care of those two.. then i ended up introducing them all together like a few weeks later and they all seemed to like my first fish ... i left them all at my uncles house for like a whole month, then i took them home and after like 2-3 weeks i bought 2 more rbp's at around an inch or smaller and they still all got along... so from my experience size doesn't really matter as long as there the same species... hope this helps


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my reds took ages to start taking territories @ 6 months for the 2 larger reds including @ 2 months once i added the smaller ones they all used to stay together but now all have there own little bit of the tank .i think this may be due to the smaller ones catching up size wise but i allways new it would happen


----------

